# LEARN TO SPEAK CHINESE...



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Ai Bang Mai Ne..... I bumped into the coffee table
Ar U Wun Tu... A gay liberation greeting
Chin Tu Fat.... You need a face lift
Dum Gai... A stupid man
Gun Pao Der.... An ancient Chinese invention
Hu Flung Dung..... Which one of you fertilized the field?
Hu Yu Hai Ding..... We have reason to believe you are harboring a
fugitive
Jan Ne Ka Sun..... A former late night talk show host
Kum Hia... Approach me
Lao Ze Sho.... Gilligan's Island
Lao Zi... Not very good
Lin Ching... An illegal execution
Moon Lan Ding.... Achievement of the American space program
Ne Ahn..... A lighting fixture used in advertising signs
Shai Gai... A bashful person
Tai Ne Bae Be.... A premature infant
Tai Ne Po Ne.... A small horse
Ten Ding Ba.... Serving drinks to people
Wan Bum Lung.... A person with T.B.
Yu Mai Te Tan..... Your vacation in Hawaii agrees with you
Wa Shing Kah..... Cleaning an automobile
Wai So Dim.... Are you trying to save electricity?
Wai U Shao Ting.... There is no reason to raise your voice
Si-Ling Fan.... A device to keep you cool
Sum Dum Fuk ...Irritating drivers


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

LOL - your Scottish accent is coming along nicely Terri :lol:

Hev x


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

Haha..I'm sitting here aying these out loud...


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

a better one :lol: :lol:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

a better one :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Wan Bum Lung.... A person with T.B. - Excellent


----------

